# Redline collecting nets bonus T-jet



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

In addition to slot cars I also collect Redline Hot Wheels which I keep in vintage cases, and I needed another 48 car case so I had my eye on this one. Got it for $20.55 which is a good but not fantastic deal, but inside it had some junk old Lesney cars plus "two electric cars". One appears to be a decent Thunderjet Cougar, the other I am not sure about. When I get the case I'll post better pictures of the cars. Anybody knows what the other car is let me know.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


Mitch


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like Atlas '30 Ford Touring Convertible. Look here for some reference photos of complete car. Scroll about 1/4 of the page down.

-Paul


Speed Inc Atlas Reference Page


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Yep, that looks to be it, thanks!
Mitch


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> Looks like Atlas '30 Ford Touring Convertible. Look here for some reference photos of complete car. Scroll about 1/4 of the page down.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> ...


great pics/info/descriptions..
link 2 u'r main site Paul ???? :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave: TY


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

asennafan said:


> In addition to slot cars I also collect Redline Hot Wheels



Doesn't everyone?????











...or is it....


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

TexMexSu said:


> Doesn't everyone?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's alright, I don't care who you are......


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The heck with the T-Jet Cougar, that Atlas '30 Ford Touring is the SCORE :thumbsup:

You did REAL Good


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I feel your confusion Su, I can never remember which cars go on which tracks!








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

LOL... Let the guide pin be your guide...RM


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

asennafan said:


> I feel your confusion Su, I can never remember which cars go on which tracks!



Tracks?

There are tracks?

I am so confused.........


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Bubba 123 said:


> great pics/info/descriptions..
> link 2 u'r main site Paul ???? :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave: TY


Sorry for the late reply, this is my first chance back on the boards this week
The link to Speed Inc slot car site:

www.speedinc-slotcars.com

The reference pages are split between an "old" and "new" website. I have links to both on the home page. I'm slowly working on the new site and adding more material.

-Paul


----------

